# Vacuum Sealing Milk in Jars



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

I've heard of people vacuum-sealing milk in jars, but I've not met anyone who does it. Has anyone on here tried it? What paraphernalia would I need to do it? How long would it keep?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

you can can it in a water bath canner or pressure cooker canner... easy as pie


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

wow never thought about vaccum sealing milk. i have canned it but it always tastes cooked. guess i should have asked Santa for a new vacuum sealer since mine quit this past spring.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

Speaking of vacuum sealers and milk, look at this video.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

This is where I originally saw it done! I am glad I found this video. I wanted to know if anyone else handled their raw milk by vacuum sealing the way this man does.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

omgosh, hand sanitizer, really :shocked. i really dont see the purpose of vacuum sealing.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

Haha! I know, I don't think Germ-X makes a decent sanitizer at all!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Brilliant! (I really didn't think I'd say that about that guy.) I have noticed when I fill jars with very little headspace they last much longer, so it makes perfect sense. Yes, I'd say it extends the life by a week for sure. I actually prefer making my cheese with the older milk. It yields more curd.


----------

